# 🎓2020 ACNH Graduation in the works 🎓 (CLOSED)



## Melissanoelle

*PLEASE CONTINUE TO WATCH THIS POST FOR UPDATES: 
 GATE IS Closed.
14 people still have not picked up!
I will be opening my gate for people to pick up caps and gowns. I am currently  fully stocked. Please message me if you want to pick up.

I will be opening my gate as much as I can this weekend.  If you no longer plan to attend the event, let me know ASAP. Thank you!*​*

I have a new thread up for the day of the event. You can view that buy going to my page. If you have any questions after that, just DM me. 

The day of the event: a quick over view
What you will receive- 1 set of cap and gown, 1 diploma/degree, 5 random gifts.
You can stay on my island for a maximum of 30 minutes. I will have 5 people coming at a time. The timer will start once everyone gets to the island. I will be holding a ceremony. Please refer to my new post for the event to know how the ceremony will go. Stores will be open and available to shop. You may explore my island- but you are not to shake my money bag trees or my fruit trees and you are not to trample my flowers. Once your 30 minutes are up, I will let everyone know so they can leave in an orderly fashion through the airport. 

A HUGE THANK YOU TO THE FOLLOWING PEOPLE WHO HAVE DONATED GIFTS/BELLS/CAPS+GOWNS/DIPLOMAS*

*thedragmeme 
biksoka
megantron
dufontee 
msfeist 
KarinaKatrea
ProfessorMiku*
*Prophecy82 - a huge donation of 50 gifts!! 

*I no longer need donations! Thanks again to all those who contributed!*


----------



## Firasung

This is a great idea. Ill hit you up with donations once I sell turnips.


----------



## Melissanoelle

Bump!


----------



## Msfeist

I’d like to come donate bells for outfit costs!  love your graduation idea btw!


----------



## biibii

In game name: Vivian

Island name: Juniper

Do you need to order.... (yes or no) 
Cap: yes
Gown: yes
Color: blue please <33

I am graduating from... senior year of HS :c
_(High school, college, trade school, etc.. just don’t give what exact school! Be smart people!) _

Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020? (Yes or no) yes!

Snippet about you... _ 17, will be studying Political Science and English at UT Austin _


----------



## Melissanoelle

Msfeist said:


> I’d like to come donate bells for outfit costs!  love your graduation idea btw!


Dm me and I’ll send you the dodo code! Thank you!!!

	Post automatically merged: May 11, 2020



biibii said:


> In game name: Vivian
> 
> Island name: Juniper
> 
> Do you need to order.... (yes or no)
> Cap: yes
> Gown: yes
> Color: blue please <33
> 
> I am graduating from... senior year of HS :c
> _(High school, college, trade school, etc.. just don’t give what exact school! Be smart people!) _
> 
> Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020? (Yes or no) yes!
> 
> Snippet about you... _ 17, will be studying Political Science and English at UT Austin _


I will put you down on the list and I’ll send you a dodo code to pick up your cap and gown! I currently have blue so i should get back to you quick! Congratulations


----------



## Shaern

One of the nicest ideas I've ever seen! You've given me the biggest lump in my throat since I first saw Bambi.

I think i have 1 gown but more thanhappy to donate bells.

Hope it goes well, very inspired and inspirational


----------



## Melissanoelle

Shaern said:


> One of the nicest ideas I've ever seen! You've given me the biggest lump in my throat since I first saw Bambi.
> 
> I think i have 1 gown but more thanhappy to donate bells.
> 
> Hope it goes well, very inspired and inspirational


 Thank you!! DM and I’ll give you the code to drop of the gown and bells! Really appreciate the help!


----------



## Melissanoelle

Bump!


----------



## Melissanoelle

BUMP!


----------



## SinnerTheCat

In game name: Birby
Island name: Milo

Do you need to order.... (yes or no)
Cap: yes
Gown: yes
Color: yellow

I am graduating from high school!

Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020? Yes!

Snippet about you...
I'm 18 and I plan on studying biotechnology at Medical University of Gdańsk (Poland) ☺

Thank you so much for doing this!!


----------



## Melissanoelle

SinnerTheCat said:


> In game name: Birby
> Island name: Milo
> 
> Do you need to order.... (yes or no)
> Cap: yes
> Gown: yes
> Color: yellow
> 
> I am graduating from high school!
> 
> Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020? Yes!
> 
> Snippet about you...
> I'm 18 and I plan on studying biotechnology at Medical University of Gdańsk (Poland) ☺
> 
> Thank you so much for doing this!!


Congratulations!  You’ve been added! I do have a full set of yellow cap and gown on me. DM me and I’ll send you a dodo code!


----------



## Druidsleep

Melissanoelle said:


> Hello class of 2020! I know so many of you were looking foreword to your graduation day. Whether it be high school or college, graduation is a big milestone. It’s a major accomplishment. I’d like to celebrate with you! I’ll be buying caps and gowns for those who are graduating! Now I know, I can’t confirm who is actually graduating, so I’ll be going based on your feedback %.
> Your “Graduation Day” will take place June 1st and it will be all day! You can only stop in once to get a free gift (besides the free cap and gown!). Two of the gifts contain 10 NMT each! Some will have gold nuggets, iron nuggets, and the rest will all be furniture and clothing. I’ve purchased a variety of items that I feel are not “common.” The day of, I will set up a new thread we’re you will have to comment so I can DM you the dodo code. You must wear your cap and gown. If you already have the cap and gown of your liking, just let me know below so you can still participate the day of. I’ll be making a list of those who are planning to attend graduation. We will set up a date and time for you to come pick up your cap and gown from my island. All those who plan to participate must fill out the following form! I’m also looking for non graduates to donate! Read below!
> 
> _Caps and gowns come in the following colors: red, blue, green, and yellow. _
> *In game name:
> 
> Island name:
> 
> Do you need to order.... (yes or no)
> Cap:
> Gown:
> Color:
> 
> I am graduating from...
> (High school, college, trade school, etc.. just don’t give what exact school! Be smart people!)
> 
> Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020? (Yes or no)
> 
> Snippet about you... (age, major, future plan, what graduation means to you.., etc..)*
> 
> _If you would like to donate to help, it would be much appreciated (this goes for anyone! Those graduating or those who just want to help out!)- the total cost of one outfit is $6370. You can donate bells, caps, and or gowns, or gifts! Just reply below if you would like to donate! I currently have 70 gifts wrapped. I’m looking to reach 100. _
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020
> 
> If anyone would like to help me host this event, just DM me!


This is just what I needed because I can't go prom!

In game name: Rythem
Island name: Druidsleep

Do you need to order.... (yes or no)
Cap: yes
Gown: yes
Color: yellow

I am graduating from secondary school!

Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020? Yes!

Snippet about you...
I'm 16 and I study computer science!

Thank you so much for doing this, this made my day!!!


----------



## Melissanoelle

Druidsleep said:


> This is just what I needed because I can't go prom!
> 
> In game name: Rythem
> Island name: Druidsleep
> 
> Do you need to order.... (yes or no)
> Cap: yes
> Gown: yes
> Color: yellow
> 
> I am graduating from secondary school!
> 
> Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020? Yes!
> 
> Snippet about you...
> I'm 16 and I study computer science!
> 
> Thank you so much for doing this, this made my day!!!


Congratulations  sos prey that you’re going to miss prom. Glad I could make you’re day  I’ve put you down on the list. I currently have a yellow cap and gown in stock. DM me and I’ll send you a dodo code!


----------



## Druidsleep

Melissanoelle said:


> Congratulations  sos prey that you’re going to miss prom. Glad I could make you’re day  I’ve put you down on the list. I currently have a yellow cap and gown in stock. DM me and I’ll send you a dodo code!


Aww shucks your the best!


----------



## Aisland

Melissanoelle said:


> Hello class of 2020! I know so many of you were looking foreword to your graduation day. Whether it be high school or college, graduation is a big milestone. It’s a major accomplishment. I’d like to celebrate with you! I’ll be buying caps and gowns for those who are graduating! Now I know, I can’t confirm who is actually graduating, so I’ll be going based on your feedback %.
> Your “Graduation Day” will take place June 1st and it will be all day! You can only stop in once to get a free gift (besides the free cap and gown!). Two of the gifts contain 10 NMT each! Some will have gold nuggets, iron nuggets, and the rest will all be furniture and clothing. I’ve purchased a variety of items that I feel are not “common.” Gifts are to be opened at your island. All gifts are wrapped. You can not pick one up and put it back. The day of, I will set up a new thread we’re you will have to comment so I can DM you the dodo code. You must wear your cap and gown._* *new update* I’d like to take a picture of everyone individually  in their cap and gown and make a thread after the event so everyone can see their “classmates.”*_ If you already have the cap and gown of your liking, just let me know below so you can still participate the day of. I’ll be making a list of those who are planning to attend graduation. We will set up a date and time for you to come pick up your cap and gown from my island. All those who plan to participate must fill out the following form! I’m also looking for non graduates to donate! Read below!
> 
> _Caps and gowns come in the following colors: red, blue, green, and yellow. _
> *In game name:
> 
> Island name:
> 
> Do you need to order.... (yes or no)
> Cap:
> Gown:
> Color:
> 
> I am graduating from...
> (High school, college, trade school, etc.. just don’t give what exact school! Be smart people!)
> 
> Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020? (Yes or no)
> 
> Snippet about you... (age, major, future plan, what graduation means to you.., etc..)*
> 
> _If you would like to donate to help, it would be much appreciated! I have received a generous amount of bells to order caps/gowns and buy gifts. At this point, I no longer need bells. If you’d like to donate an item or your time, I’d appreciate it! I’m looking for more “uncommon” items. If you have an item you think would be special, then please donate! Wrapped or unwrapped. I’m looking for more people to host the event with me. Let me know if you’re interested!! _
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020
> 
> If anyone would like to help me host this event, just DM me!



*In game name: Aisha

Island Name: Aisland

Do you need to order.... (yes or no)
Cap: Yes
Gown: Yes
Color: Red

I am graduating from...
I am graduating high school! I worked really hard to graduate after finishing my sophomore year, so I was pretty bummed when I found out that I couldn't have an actual graduation.

Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020? Yes!

Snippet about you... I am 16 years old. I am going to be a bio major so I can go into pharmacy. To me, graduation was a token that I made it. Ever since I was young, I wanted to graduate early so I wouldn't have to spend all of my 20s in pharmacy school.*


----------



## Meggyboos

*In game name: Meggyboos

Island name: Hel

Do you need to order.... (yes or no)
Cap: Yes
Gown: Yes
Color: Green

I am graduating from... University
(High school, college, trade school, etc.. just don’t give what exact school! Be smart people!) 

Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020? Yes!

Snippet about you... (age, major, future plan, what graduation means to you.., etc..)*
I'm 23, I plan on doing a master's and then applying to med school to either be a doctor or physicians associate


----------



## Melissanoelle

Aisland said:


> *In game name: Aisha
> 
> Island Name: Aisland
> 
> Do you need to order.... (yes or no)
> Cap: Yes
> Gown: Yes
> Color: Red
> 
> I am graduating from...
> I am graduating high school! I worked really hard to graduate after finishing my sophomore year, so I was pretty bummed when I found out that I couldn't have an actual graduation.
> 
> Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020? Yes!
> 
> Snippet about you... I am 16 years old. I am going to be a bio major so I can go into pharmacy. To me, graduation was a token that I made it. Ever since I was young, I wanted to graduate early so I wouldn't have to spend all of my 20s in pharmacy school.*


Ohmygod! You’re amazing!! I’m so proud of you!! You should be proud of yourself. That’s an amazing accomplishment! I graduated from college two years ago and I can honestly say, I never had that much discipline to do that. Congrats on graduating!  I’ve added you to the list. I currently have a red cap and gown available so DM me when you’re available and I’ll give you a dodo code.

	Post automatically merged: May 12, 2020



Meggyboos said:


> *In game name: Meggyboos
> 
> Island name: Hel
> 
> Do you need to order.... (yes or no)
> Cap: Yes
> Gown: Yes
> Color: Green
> 
> I am graduating from... University
> (High school, college, trade school, etc.. just don’t give what exact school! Be smart people!)
> 
> Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020? Yes!
> 
> Snippet about you... (age, major, future plan, what graduation means to you.., etc..)*
> I'm 23, I plan on doing a master's and then applying to med school to either be a doctor or physicians associate


Congratulations!   that’s awesome!! Not that you need the luck (because I’m sure you’re grades were fabulous if you’re planning to go to med school), but Good Luck!  I hope you get into your dream school  I currently have green available! Just DM when your ready and I’ll send you a dodo code to pick it up!


----------



## raeireree

*In game name: Raegan

Island name: Irendia

Do you need to order.... (yes or no)
Cap: No
Gown: yes 
Color: Red

I am graduating from...
College! with my B.A.

Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020? yes!

I majored international relations and history, and I'm hoping to go to grad school next year*


----------



## aericell

This is so cute! I'd like to participate as well 

*In game name: *Joanne

*Island name: *Elyxion

*Do you need to order... *No

*I am graduating from... *College

*Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020? *Yes

*Snippet about you... *I'm 21 and I'll be graduating with a B.S. in math this month, and then completing a teaching credential program in the next year!


----------



## xiheeet

This is so sweet and wholesome :"> I'm so excited for this!!

*In game name: *Xe
*
Island name: *Fernweh*

Do you need to order.... (yes or no)
Cap: *yes*
Gown: *yes*
Color: *red*

I am graduating from *college!! *
(High school, college, trade school, etc.. just don’t give what exact school! Be smart people!)

Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020? (Yes or no) *YASSS!!*

Snippet about you... (age, major, future plan, what graduation means to you.., etc..) *_My future plans are not set but I'm thinking of becoming a professor...so probably more schooling, haha_


----------



## Starfy

*In game name: Starfy

Island name: Fairview 

Do you need to order.... (yes or no)
Cap:No 
Gown:No 
Color: red

I am graduating from High school

Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020? (Yes or no) Yes 

Snippet about you: I want to become an actress but my secure back up plan is working as a psychiatrist. 
I'm so sad because I have dreamed of going to prom for a long time, and I won't get that opportunity. *


----------



## Aliya

*In game name: *Aliya
*Island name: *Seabrook

*Do you need to order.... (yes or no)
Cap: *Yes
*Gown: *Yes* 
Color: *Blue

*I am graduating from... *College

*Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020? (Yes or no) *Yes

*Snippet about you... (age, major, future plan, what graduation means to you.., etc..)*
I'm going back in the Fall for my Masters in a health science field and I plan to get my PhD and enter academia as a professor or academic researcher


----------



## LilJulian

*In game name:* Mantis
*Island name:* Meowtown

*Do you need to order.... (yes or no)*
Cap: yes
Gown: yes
Color: blue

*I am graduating from... *High school
*Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020?* Yes

*Snippet about you...* I'm 18, and my high school isn't officially giving me a ceremony (instead they're giving me a slideshow!)  I'd love to become an expert botanist one day, and I hope that my _very near perfect _grades are a good sign that I'll catch on easily!  I'm super thankful that you're putting this on for everybody, and I hope I'll be able to have a ceremony with you!


----------



## FlashLaSmoke

xiheeet said:


> This is so sweet and wholesome :"> I'm so excited for this!!
> 
> *In game name: *Xe
> 
> *Island name: *Fernweh
> 
> *Do you need to order.... (yes or no)
> Cap: *yes
> *Gown: *yes
> *Color: *red
> 
> *I am graduating from *college!!
> *(High school, college, trade school, etc.. just don’t give what exact school! Be smart people!)
> 
> Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020? (Yes or no) *YASSS!!
> 
> *Snippet about you... (age, major, future plan, what graduation means to you.., etc..) *_My future plans are not set but I'm thinking of becoming a professor...so probably more schooling, haha_


Super cool


----------



## Melissanoelle

raeireree said:


> *In game name: Raegan
> 
> Island name: Irendia
> 
> Do you need to order.... (yes or no)
> Cap: No
> Gown: yes
> Color: Red
> 
> I am graduating from...
> College! with my B.A.
> 
> Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020? yes!
> 
> I majored international relations and history, and I'm hoping to go to grad school next year*


That’s awesome! Congrats   I will add you to the list! I have a red gown in my inventory! DM me and I’ll send you a dodo code!


----------



## OtterFloof

Aliya said:


> *In game name: *Aliya
> *Island name: *Seabrook
> 
> *Do you need to order.... (yes or no)
> Cap: *Yes
> *Gown: *Yes*
> Color: *Blue
> 
> *I am graduating from... *College
> 
> *Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020? (Yes or no) *Yes
> 
> *Snippet about you... (age, major, future plan, what graduation means to you.., etc..)*
> I'm going back in the Fall for my Masters in a health science field and I plan to get my PhD and enter academia as a professor or academic researcher


Awwwww heck yeah! Go for the gold! (PhD). It's so awesome to see other people on here going to pursue higher degrees! Btw, I'm a first-year PhD grad student in a Biomedical science program so I got really excited seeing this! Congrats btw!


----------



## Melissanoelle

LOEY said:


> This is so cute! I'd like to participate as well
> 
> *In game name: *Joanne
> 
> *Island name: *Elyxion
> 
> *Do you need to order... *No
> 
> *I am graduating from... *College
> 
> *Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020? *Yes
> 
> *Snippet about you... *I'm 21 and I'll be graduating with a B.S. in math this month, and then completing a teaching credential program in the next year!


Congrats on graduating!  You’ve been added to the list! Thanks for participating!

	Post automatically merged: May 12, 2020



LilJulian said:


> *In game name:* Mantis
> *Island name:* Meowtown
> 
> *Do you need to order.... (yes or no)*
> Cap: yes
> Gown: yes
> Color: blue
> 
> *I am graduating from... *High school
> *Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020?* Yes
> 
> *Snippet about you...* I'm 18, and my high school isn't officially giving me a ceremony (instead they're giving me a slideshow!)  I'd love to become an expert botanist one day, and I hope that my _very near perfect _grades are a good sign that I'll catch on easily!  I'm super thankful that you're putting this on for everybody, and I hope I'll be able to have a ceremony with you!


Congrats!  that a a pretty cool career choice! I love plants  I’ve added you to the list. I have blue in stock so DM me and I’ll send you a dodo code!


----------



## Aliya

OtterFloof said:


> Awwwww heck yeah! Go for the gold! (PhD). It's so awesome to see other people on here going to pursue higher degrees! Btw, I'm a first-year PhD grad student in a Biomedical science program so I got really excited seeing this! Congrats btw!



Ahh!! I'd love to talk more via PM about your field/experience if that's cool? I read a lot about pursuing academia but I don't see a lot from others in similar fields. I'm very excited to head that direction, but I wanted to gain more experience with my masters first.


----------



## Melissanoelle

xiheeet said:


> This is so sweet and wholesome :"> I'm so excited for this!!
> 
> *In game name: *Xe
> 
> *Island name: *Fernweh
> 
> *Do you need to order.... (yes or no)
> Cap: *yes
> *Gown: *yes
> *Color: *red
> 
> *I am graduating from *college!!
> *(High school, college, trade school, etc.. just don’t give what exact school! Be smart people!)
> 
> Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020? (Yes or no) *YASSS!!
> 
> *Snippet about you... (age, major, future plan, what graduation means to you.., etc..) *_My future plans are not set but I'm thinking of becoming a professor...so probably more schooling, haha_


Congrats on graduating!!  I know how tough school can be, but continuing will definitely be worth it! You’ve been added to the list! I will DM you a code tomorrow to pick up your cap and gown!

	Post automatically merged: May 12, 2020



Starfy said:


> *In game name: Starfy
> 
> Island name: Fairview
> 
> Do you need to order.... (yes or no)
> Cap:No
> Gown:No
> Color: red
> 
> I am graduating from High school
> 
> Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020? (Yes or no) Yes
> 
> Snippet about you: I want to become an actress but my secure back up plan is working as a psychiatrist.
> I'm so sad because I have dreamed of going to prom for a long time, and I won't get that opportunity. *


Congrats on graduating  I’m so sorry to hear about prom!! I have a BA in psych, it’s a good backup! Hope your dream comes true!! I’ve added you to the list! I’ll DM you tomorrow to give you a code!

	Post automatically merged: May 12, 2020



Aliya said:


> *In game name: *Aliya
> *Island name: *Seabrook
> 
> *Do you need to order.... (yes or no)
> Cap: *Yes
> *Gown: *Yes*
> Color: *Blue
> 
> *I am graduating from... *College
> 
> *Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020? (Yes or no) *Yes
> 
> *Snippet about you... (age, major, future plan, what graduation means to you.., etc..)*
> I'm going back in the Fall for my Masters in a health science field and I plan to get my PhD and enter academia as a professor or academic researcher


 Congrats!! Grad school scares the crap out of me, so I admire your courage to keep pushing forward with your education!! You’ve been added to the list. I’ll DM you tomorrow with a dodo code!!


----------



## Melissanoelle

BUMP


----------



## Hanzoisbae

bump!
Make sure to have others to guard against trolls and set up the chairs and such!


----------



## Melissanoelle

Hanzoisbae said:


> bump!
> Make sure to have others to guard against trolls and set up the chairs and such!


I’m making a list so all the host know who can come and any “red flags” of who can’t!  hoping it goes well!


----------



## Melissanoelle

BUMP!


----------



## corlee1289

In game name: Corrine
Island name:
Do you need to order.... (yes or no)
Cap: Yes
Gown: Yes
Color: Red

I am graduating from... Graduate school

Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020? (Yes or no) Yes

Snippet about you... _(age, major, future plan, what graduation means to you.., etc..)_
Graduated from school and passed all my competency exams so now I finally have my license to practice and my degree! Hoping to be able to write my thesis this year, but that's not happening because of the virus :/


----------



## Proxy6228420

Would love to donate to this c: its so nice for someone to do this, especially during this pandemic~ thank goodness I don't graduate from college for at least a year from now


----------



## audtt

*In game name: *aud
*
Island name: ♪⊂(-ω-⊃)☆ 

Do you need to order.... (yes or no)
Cap: *yes*
Gown: *no*
Color: *red*

I am graduating from... *~~~~~undergrad~~~~~*
(High school, college, trade school, etc.. just don’t give what exact school! Be smart people!)

Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020? (Yes or no) *YESSSS OF COURSE*

Snippet about you... (age, major, future plan, what graduation means to you.., etc..)* 
College was a very rough 4 years, but I have come out on the other side!!!!!  My mother said she was proud of me and I cried LOL. I still have no idea what I want to do career wise, but I will move home and take some much needed rest.


----------



## mkyoshi7

In game name: Alex

Island name: Orsterra

Do you need to order.... (yes or no) Nope! I picked them up when they were available from my ables lol! I’ll be wearing blue

I am graduating from... High school!
(High school, college, trade school, etc.. just don’t give what exact school! Be smart people!) 

Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020? (Yes or no)
Yes

Snippet about you... (age, major, future plan, what graduation means to you.., etc..)
I’m 18 now, and got accepted into a UC for chemical engineering on a scholarship


----------



## Melissanoelle

corlee1289 said:


> In game name: Corrine
> Island name:
> Do you need to order.... (yes or no)
> Cap: Yes
> Gown: Yes
> Color: Red
> 
> I am graduating from... Graduate school
> 
> Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020? (Yes or no) Yes
> 
> Snippet about you... _(age, major, future plan, what graduation means to you.., etc..)_
> Graduated from school and passed all my competency exams so now I finally have my license to practice and my degree! Hoping to be able to write my thesis this year, but that's not happening because of the virus :/


 congrats!! Good luck with your thesis! I hope it all works out for you! You’ve been added to the list! DM me and I’ll get you a dodo code to come pick up your cap and gown!

	Post automatically merged: May 13, 2020



audtt said:


> *In game name: *aud
> 
> *Island name: ♪⊂(-ω-⊃)☆
> 
> Do you need to order.... (yes or no)
> Cap: *yes
> *Gown: *no
> *Color: *red
> 
> *I am graduating from... *~~~~~undergrad~~~~~
> *(High school, college, trade school, etc.. just don’t give what exact school! Be smart people!)
> 
> Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020? (Yes or no) *YESSSS OF COURSE
> 
> *Snippet about you... (age, major, future plan, what graduation means to you.., etc..)*
> College was a very rough 4 years, but I have come out on the other side!!!!!  My mother said she was proud of me and I cried LOL. I still have no idea what I want to do career wise, but I will move home and take some much needed rest.


Congrats!!!  I truly understand how you feel. College is tough mentally and emotionally. Good luck  I’ve added you to the list. DM me and I’ll send you a code to pick up your cap!

	Post automatically merged: May 13, 2020



rawrrawrmonster said:


> Would love to donate to this c: its so nice for someone to do this, especially during this pandemic~ thank goodness I don't graduate from college for at least a year from now


Thank you! At this point I have plenty of donations for gifts and bells. I’m looking for for people to help host the event. I appreciate the thought!! Thank you so much 

	Post automatically merged: May 13, 2020



mkyoshi7 said:


> In game name: Alex
> 
> Island name: Orsterra
> 
> Do you need to order.... (yes or no) Nope! I picked them up when they were available from my ables lol! I’ll be wearing blue
> 
> I am graduating from... High school!
> (High school, college, trade school, etc.. just don’t give what exact school! Be smart people!)
> 
> Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020? (Yes or no)
> Yes
> 
> Snippet about you... (age, major, future plan, what graduation means to you.., etc..)
> I’m 18 now, and got accepted into a UC for chemical engineering on a scholarship


Congratulations! That’s incredible! Good luck in college!!  I have added you to the list. can’t wait to see you on the day of the event!!


----------



## Jules

In game name: Jules

Island name: Woodfall

Do you need to order.... (yes or no)
Cap: No
Gown: No
Color: I have the yellow colour!

I am graduating from... University, BA!
_(High school, college, trade school, etc.. just don’t give what exact school! Be smart people!) _

Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020? (Yes or no) Yes!

Snippet about you... _(age, major, future plan, what graduation means to you.., etc..)_
Hi I’m Jules, I’m 23, and a political science major. I’m moving across Canada to pursue my Master’s degree in public policy and administration and hope to influence Canadian long term care (seniors) and healthcare policy to make our hospitals and homes safer for everyone. Graduation is a milestone that I never much appreciated until now with my mental health being a challenge since middle school. I’m very excited to move forward and to celebrate that, even online, is appreciated. This community is an amazing one. Thank you for hosting! ❤


----------



## Melissanoelle

Jules said:


> In game name: Jules
> 
> Island name: Woodfall
> 
> Do you need to order.... (yes or no)
> Cap: No
> Gown: No
> Color: I have the yellow colour!
> 
> I am graduating from... University, BA!
> _(High school, college, trade school, etc.. just don’t give what exact school! Be smart people!) _
> 
> Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020? (Yes or no) Yes!
> 
> Snippet about you... _(age, major, future plan, what graduation means to you.., etc..)_
> Hi I’m Jules, I’m 23, and a political science major. I’m moving across Canada to pursue my Master’s degree in public policy and administration and hope to influence Canadian long term care (seniors) and healthcare policy to make our hospitals and homes safer for everyone. Graduation is a milestone that I never much appreciated until now with my mental health being a challenge since middle school. I’m very excited to move forward and to celebrate that, even online, is appreciated. This community is an amazing one. Thank you for hosting! ❤


Congrats   that’s a great dream and I’m sure you can make it a reality!! I totally get the struggle with mental health and if you ever need a pep talk, I’m here for you! I’ve added you to the list and I’ll see you the day of the event!


----------



## courtxh

This is so sweet of you ^_^

*In game name: Courtney

Island name: luna cove

Do you need to order.... (yes or no)
Cap: yes
Gown: yes
Color: green

I am graduating from...
Pharmacy school

Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020? (Yes or no) yes 

Snippet about you... (age, major, future plan, what graduation means to you.., etc..)*  I'm 24 and never got a ceremony for undergrad, so I'm sad I wont have one for grad school either ): But I'm glad to be done and move on in life!


----------



## peanutpie137

In game name:  Ella
island name: ellaland 
do you need to order: only a cap
graduating from: high school
plan on attending:yes 
snippet: I can’t wait to get out of high school
ps: I made an account on here cause I heard about this very fun idea


----------



## acsince2004

*In game name: Eleanor

Island name: Ohana

Do you need to order.... (yes or no)
Cap: no
Gown: no
Color:

I am graduating from... college!

Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020? Yes!

Snippet about you...I've been a history major. I had a job set up post-grad with Disney that was taken away because of coronavirus  eventually I want to become a high school history teacher!*


----------



## Jimin

*In game name: *Jimmy
*
Island name: *Ramune*

Do you need to order.... (yes or no)
Cap: *Yes*
Gown:* Yes*
Color:* Yellow please*

I am graduating from... *COLLEGE! Class of 2020! *
(High school, college, trade school, etc.. just don’t give what exact school! Be smart people!)

Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020? (Yes or no) *Yes, ofc!*

Snippet about you... *22 and will be receiving a BS in Economics with a Public Health minor. I'm very interested in healthcare and the economics of health. Ironically, I'm working on med school apps and I hope for a non-stressful cycle with all that, despite what's going on. To me, graduation means fortifying a foundation and advancing from there toward whatever one desires. Also, thanks for hosting this event!~  
*(age, major, future plan, what graduation means to you.., etc..)*


----------



## Melissanoelle

courtxh said:


> This is so sweet of you ^_^
> 
> *In game name: Courtney
> 
> Island name: luna cove
> 
> Do you need to order.... (yes or no)
> Cap: yes
> Gown: yes
> Color: green
> 
> I am graduating from...
> Pharmacy school
> 
> Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020? (Yes or no) yes
> 
> Snippet about you... (age, major, future plan, what graduation means to you.., etc..)*  I'm 24 and never got a ceremony for undergrad, so I'm sad I wont have one for grad school either ): But I'm glad to be done and move on in life!


Congrats on graduating!! Omg that sucks. Well, I’ll have a ceremony for you! I have a few friends who are in grad school/ finishing up grad school and I can only imagine how much work you put in. I’ve added you to the list! DM me and I’ll get back to you with a dodo code!

	Post automatically merged: May 14, 2020



peanutpie137 said:


> In game name:  Ella
> island name: ellaland
> do you need to order: only a cap
> graduating from: high school
> plan on attending:yes
> snippet: I can’t wait to get out of high school
> ps: I made an account on here cause I heard about this very fun idea


Congratulations  I felt the same way. And honestly, I’m working at my old high school and I really wouldn’t want to be back as a student. I don’t even want to be back as a paraprofessional but...  Well thanks for joining to come to my event!! I hope you have fun! I’ve added you to the list. DM me and I’ll get back to you with a dodo code so you can pick up your cap. Let me know what color you want!

	Post automatically merged: May 14, 2020



acsince2004 said:


> *In game name: Eleanor
> 
> Island name: Ohana
> 
> Do you need to order.... (yes or no)
> Cap: no
> Gown: no
> Color:
> 
> I am graduating from... college!
> 
> Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020? Yes!
> 
> Snippet about you...I've been a history major. I had a job set up post-grad with Disney that was taken away because of coronavirus  eventually I want to become a high school history teacher!*


Congrats on graduating!!  so sorry to hear about Disney. I‘m actually a paraprofessional, but I have many friends that went to school with me and became teachers. History’s been a common one. I hope things get better! I’ve added you to the list. I’ll see you on June 1st!

	Post automatically merged: May 14, 2020



Jimin said:


> *In game name: *Jimmy
> 
> *Island name: *Ramune
> 
> *Do you need to order.... (yes or no)
> Cap: *Yes
> *Gown:* Yes
> *Color:* Yellow please
> 
> *I am graduating from... *COLLEGE! Class of 2020!
> *(High school, college, trade school, etc.. just don’t give what exact school! Be smart people!)
> 
> Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020? (Yes or no) *Yes, ofc!
> 
> *Snippet about you... *22 and will be receiving a BS in Economics with a Public Health minor. I'm very interested in healthcare and the economics of health. Ironically, I'm working on med school apps and I hope for a non-stressful cycle with all that, despite what's going on. To me, graduation means fortifying a foundation and advancing from there toward whatever one desires. Also, thanks for hosting this event!~
> *(age, major, future plan, what graduation means to you.., etc..)*


Congratulations   sounds like a solid plan! Hope the med school apps go through without trouble. I’ve added you to the list! DM and I’ll get you a dodo code to pick up your cap and gown!


----------



## Melissanoelle

Bump!
I currently have 19 people signed up to attend the event! I have 131 gifts. I was originally planning to only do 100 gifts. I now plan to have 150 presents.  I will be maxing the event out at 50 people. I plan to add more gifts so everyone can take 3 home with them. REMINDER- for those of you coming that I have replied to, you must get your cap and gown to attend the event. If you are not wearing it at the event then you aren’t getting anything.


----------



## SourDeez

This is a great idea! 

In game name: SourDeez
Island name: SourLànd

Cap: yes
Gown: yes
Color: green <3

I am graduating from college 

Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020? yes!

Snippet about you... I am in my late 20s graduating in Electrical Engineering. Did plan to go back and get residential side.


----------



## toarbrah

This is so fantastic! Thanks for putting this on!

*In game name: *Tori
*
Island name: *Dewdrop*

Do you need to order.... (yes or no)
Cap: *Yes!*
Gown:* No thank you.*
Color:* I have a red graduation gown already.*

I am graduating from... *college.*
(High school, college, trade school, etc.. just don’t give what exact school! Be smart people!)

Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020? (Yes or no) *Yes*

Snippet about you... (age, major, future plan, what graduation means to you.., etc..)*  My graduation has been a long time coming. I was in Junior College for about 10 years, and then have spent these past 2 years in a 4 year CSU (California State University) where I will be graduating with my BA in English Literature. I had been slowly earning credits, staying in school this whole time but just taking a class or two as I worked full time... I was let go in March (day before Animal Crossing came out -- it has been my saving grace/number one school work rival!) due to Covid-19.


----------



## Melissanoelle

SourDeez said:


> This is a great idea!
> 
> In game name: SourDeez
> Island name: SourLànd
> 
> Cap: yes
> Gown: yes
> Color: green <3
> 
> I am graduating from college
> 
> Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020? yes!
> 
> Snippet about you... I am in my late 20s graduating in Electrical Engineering. Did plan to go back and get residential side.


Congrats   I’ve added you to the list! DM me and I’ll get you a dodo code to pick up your cap and gown!

	Post automatically merged: May 15, 2020



toarbrah said:


> This is so fantastic! Thanks for putting this on!
> 
> *In game name: *Tori
> *
> Island name: *Dewdrop*
> 
> Do you need to order.... (yes or no)
> Cap: *Yes!*
> Gown:* No thank you.*
> Color:* I have a red graduation gown already.*
> 
> I am graduating from... *college.*
> (High school, college, trade school, etc.. just don’t give what exact school! Be smart people!)
> 
> Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020? (Yes or no) *Yes*
> 
> Snippet about you... (age, major, future plan, what graduation means to you.., etc..)*  My graduation has been a long time coming. I was in Junior College for about 10 years, and then have spent these past 2 years in a 4 year CSU (California State University) where I will be graduating with my BA in English Literature. I had been slowly earning credits, staying in school this whole time but just taking a class or two as I worked full time... I was let go in March (day before Animal Crossing came out -- it has been my saving grace/number one school work rival!) due to Covid-19.


Congratulations   better late then never!! Who cares how long it takes, the fact is - you did it!! I hope you get back to work soon! I’ve added you to the list. DM me and I’ll send you a dodo code to pick up your red cap!


----------



## MaddyW

In game name: Maddy

Island name: Coral Cove

Do you need to order.... (yes or no)
Cap: yes
Gown: no
Color: Red please!

I am graduating from... High School

Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020? (Yes or no) Yes!

Snippet about you... I am 18 and I plan on getting my PhD in Astrobiology!


----------



## peachesandicecream

Do you need to order nope! 
Cap: no 
Gown: no 
Color: blue 

I am graduating from...
high school 

Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020? yes! 

Snippet about you... 
i am 17  my major is in philosophy and then i’m going into law school. graduation is pretty bitter sweet to me at this point. i really wanted to have that nostalgic feeling of seeing my friends one last time, my teachers, walking through the halls. i know it would’ve given me that euphoric feeling of, “wow, i’m done. i’m actually going to college.” but we never got that. my last day was today and honestly i feel nothing from it. it’s just kind of like i never got to close that chapter of my life. i’m hoping that my real re-scheduled graduation july 31st will happen, but you never know what happens. thank you so much for doing this! it’s so kind and meaningful <3


----------



## Melissanoelle

peachesandicecream said:


> Do you need to order nope!
> Cap: no
> Gown: no
> Color: blue
> 
> I am graduating from...
> high school
> 
> Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020? yes!
> 
> Snippet about you...
> i am 17  my major is in philosophy and then i’m going into law school. graduation is pretty bitter sweet to me at this point. i really wanted to have that nostalgic feeling of seeing my friends one last time, my teachers, walking through the halls. i know it would’ve given me that euphoric feeling of, “wow, i’m done. i’m actually going to college.” but we never got that. my last day was today and honestly i feel nothing from it. it’s just kind of like i never got to close that chapter of my life. i’m hoping that my real re-scheduled graduation july 31st will happen, but you never know what happens. thank you so much for doing this! it’s so kind and meaningful <3


Congrats on graduating  I can only imagine how you feel. I know it sucks now, but it’s best for all of us in the long run. I hope you do get a real ceremony! I’ve addd you to the list and I’ll see you June 1st!

	Post automatically merged: May 15, 2020



MaddyW said:


> In game name: Maddy
> 
> Island name: Coral Cove
> 
> Do you need to order.... (yes or no)
> Cap: yes
> Gown: no
> Color: Red please!
> 
> I am graduating from... High School
> 
> Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020? (Yes or no) Yes!
> 
> Snippet about you... I am 18 and I plan on getting my PhD in Astrobiology!


Congrats!! Astrobiology! That’s pretty cool! I’ve added you to the list! DM and I’ll send you a dodo code to pick up your red cap.

	Post automatically merged: May 15, 2020



peachesandicecream said:


> Do you need to order nope!
> Cap: no
> Gown: no
> Color: blue
> 
> I am graduating from...
> high school
> 
> Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020? yes!
> 
> Snippet about you...
> i am 17  my major is in philosophy and then i’m going into law school. graduation is pretty bitter sweet to me at this point. i really wanted to have that nostalgic feeling of seeing my friends one last time, my teachers, walking through the halls. i know it would’ve given me that euphoric feeling of, “wow, i’m done. i’m actually going to college.” but we never got that. my last day was today and honestly i feel nothing from it. it’s just kind of like i never got to close that chapter of my life. i’m hoping that my real re-scheduled graduation july 31st will happen, but you never know what happens. thank you so much for doing this! it’s so kind and meaningful <3


Could you please let me know your in game name and your island name? Thank you!


----------



## Pristinegalaxies

Melissanoelle said:


> Hello class of 2020! I know so many of you were looking foreword to your graduation day. Whether it be high school or college, graduation is a big milestone. It’s a major accomplishment. I’d like to celebrate with you! I’ll be buying caps and gowns for those who are graduating! Now I know, I can’t confirm who is actually graduating, so I’ll be going based on your feedback %.
> Your “Graduation Day” will take place June 1st and it will be all day! You can only stop in once to get a free gift (besides the free cap and gown!). Two of the gifts contain 10 NMT each! Some will have gold nuggets, iron nuggets, bells, and the rest will all be furniture and clothing. I’ve purchased a variety of items that I feel are not “common.” Gifts are to be opened at your island. All gifts are wrapped. You can not pick one up and put it back. The day of, I will set up a new thread we’re you will have to comment so I can DM you the dodo code. You must wear your cap and gown._* *new update* I’d like to take a picture of everyone individually  in their cap and gown and make a thread after the event so everyone can see their “classmates.”*_ If you already have the cap and gown of your liking, just let me know below so you can still participate the day of. I’ll be making a list of those who are planning to attend graduation. We will set up a date and time for you to come pick up your cap and gown from my island. All those who plan to participate must fill out the following form!
> 
> _Caps and gowns come in the following colors: red, blue, green, and yellow. _
> *In game name:
> 
> Island name:
> 
> Do you need to order.... (yes or no)
> Cap:
> Gown:
> Color:
> 
> I am graduating from...
> (High school, college, trade school, etc.. just don’t give what exact school! Be smart people!)
> 
> Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020? (Yes or no)
> 
> Snippet about you... (age, major, future plan, what graduation means to you.., etc..)*
> 
> —————————————
> _Important update**_
> *Thank you to everyone who has donated! I really do appreciate it. I currently need 19 more presents wrapped or unwrapped. I do need people to help host the event. If you would like to help host the event or donate, DM me! Again, thank you to everyone who donated. I’ll do my best to make this event run smoothly as I’ve never held an event like this. *
> 
> A HUGE THANK YOU TO THE FOLLOWING PEOPLE WHO HAVE DONATED GIFTS/BELLS/CAPS+GOWNS/DIPLOMAS
> 
> thedragmeme
> biksoka
> megantron
> dufontee
> msfeist
> KarinaKatrea
> ProfessorMiku
> 
> Another important update**
> I currently have 21 people signed up to attend the event! I have 136 gifts. I was originally planning to only do 100 gifts. I now plan to have 150 presents. I will be maxing the event out at 50 people. I plan to add more gifts so everyone can take 3 home with them. REMINDER- for those of you coming that I have replied to, you must get your cap and gown to attend the event. If you are not wearing it at the event then you aren’t getting anything.





Melissanoelle said:


> Hello class of 2020! I know so many of you were looking foreword to your graduation day. Whether it be high school or college, graduation is a big milestone. It’s a major accomplishment. I’d like to celebrate with you! I’ll be buying caps and gowns for those who are graduating! Now I know, I can’t confirm who is actually graduating, so I’ll be going based on your feedback %.
> Your “Graduation Day” will take place June 1st and it will be all day! You can only stop in once to get a free gift (besides the free cap and gown!). Two of the gifts contain 10 NMT each! Some will have gold nuggets, iron nuggets, bells, and the rest will all be furniture and clothing. I’ve purchased a variety of items that I feel are not “common.” Gifts are to be opened at your island. All gifts are wrapped. You can not pick one up and put it back. The day of, I will set up a new thread we’re you will have to comment so I can DM you the dodo code. You must wear your cap and gown._* *new update* I’d like to take a picture of everyone individually  in their cap and gown and make a thread after the event so everyone can see their “classmates.”*_ If you already have the cap and gown of your liking, just let me know below so you can still participate the day of. I’ll be making a list of those who are planning to attend graduation. We will set up a date and time for you to come pick up your cap and gown from my island. All those who plan to participate must fill out the following form!
> 
> _Caps and gowns come in the following colors: red, blue, green, and yellow. _
> *In game name:
> 
> Island name:
> 
> Do you need to order.... (yes or no)
> Cap:
> Gown:
> Color:
> 
> I am graduating from...
> (High school, college, trade school, etc.. just don’t give what exact school! Be smart people!)
> 
> Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020? (Yes or no)
> 
> Snippet about you... (age, major, future plan, what graduation means to you.., etc..)*
> 
> —————————————
> _Important update**_
> *Thank you to everyone who has donated! I really do appreciate it. I currently need 19 more presents wrapped or unwrapped. I do need people to help host the event. If you would like to help host the event or donate, DM me! Again, thank you to everyone who donated. I’ll do my best to make this event run smoothly as I’ve never held an event like this. *
> 
> A HUGE THANK YOU TO THE FOLLOWING PEOPLE WHO HAVE DONATED GIFTS/BELLS/CAPS+GOWNS/DIPLOMAS
> 
> thedragmeme
> biksoka
> megantron
> dufontee
> msfeist
> KarinaKatrea
> ProfessorMiku
> 
> Another important update**
> I currently have 21 people signed up to attend the event! I have 136 gifts. I was originally planning to only do 100 gifts. I now plan to have 150 presents. I will be maxing the event out at 50 people. I plan to add more gifts so everyone can take 3 home with them. REMINDER- for those of you coming that I have replied to, you must get your cap and gown to attend the event. If you are not wearing it at the event then you aren’t getting anything.


Island name: Pixie Dust

Do you need to order.... (yes or no)
Cap: yes
Gown: yes
Color: Orange!

I am graduating from...
A university!! 

Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020? (Yes or no)

Yes
Snippet about you...

I plan on going to grad school in speech language pathology next year!


----------



## Melissanoelle

Pristinegalaxies said:


> Island name: Pixie Dust
> 
> Do you need to order.... (yes or no)
> Cap: yes
> Gown: yes
> Color: Orange!
> 
> I am graduating from...
> A university!!
> 
> Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020? (Yes or no)
> 
> Yes
> Snippet about you...
> 
> I plan on going to grad school in speech language pathology next year!


Hello! Could you give me your in game name? 
The available colors are red, blue, green and yellow (no orange) - let me know what you want

	Post automatically merged: May 18, 2020

Bump!!


----------



## intestines

I'm not graduating anything, but I love what you are doing  Keep it up!


----------



## cIementine

this is such an adorable idea omg

*In game name:*
clementine*
Island name:*
honeycove
*
Do you need to order.... 
Cap: *yes*
Gown: *yes*
Color:* red? (sorry idk what selection there is)*

I am graduating from...*
high school (sixth form in uk)*

Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020? *
yes!*

Snippet about you... (age, major, future plan, what graduation means to you.., etc..)*
_i'm 18, and i'll be doing psychology at University College London_


----------



## Meggy124124

Game name: Meg

Island name: Country

Do you need to order?: Nope 

I am graduating from: Art Foundation 

Do you plan on attending graduation: Yes!

Snippet: 22 and a student with pretty bad anxiety so I am proud I completed this course!

Thank you!


----------



## Melissanoelle

pumpkins said:


> this is such an adorable idea omg
> 
> *In game name:*
> clementine*
> Island name:*
> honeycove
> *
> Do you need to order....
> Cap: *yes*
> Gown: *yes*
> Color:* red? (sorry idk what selection there is)*
> 
> I am graduating from...*
> high school (sixth form in uk)*
> 
> Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020? *
> yes!*
> 
> Snippet about you... (age, major, future plan, what graduation means to you.., etc..)*
> _i'm 18, and i'll be doing psychology at University College London_


 congrats! I’ve added you to the list. DM me and I’ll send you a dodo code to pick up your red cap and gown 

	Post automatically merged: May 18, 2020



Meggy124124 said:


> Game name: Meg
> 
> Island name: Country
> 
> Do you need to order?: Nope
> 
> I am graduating from: Art Foundation
> 
> Do you plan on attending graduation: Yes!
> 
> Snippet: 22 and a student with pretty bad anxiety so I am proud I completed this course!
> 
> Thank you!


Congratulations  I understand how hard it can be to have to push past your anxieties. I’m proud of you  I’ve added you to the list! I’ll see you June 1st!


----------



## Leela

This is such a nice idea and I hope it goes really well!

*In game name:* Iustitia

*Island name: *Tramontino

*Do you need to order...
Cap: *yes*
Gown: *yes*
Color:* blue

*I am graduating from... *university

*Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020?* yes

*Snippet about you...* I'm about to complete a BA in social research (degree name might give away the university!) with Italian. I submit my dissertation (final project) at the end of May and celebrate my 21st birthday near the beginning of June, so this will be a nice addition to a week or so of self isolation celebration. The end of my time at university feels underwhelming when I'm in lockdown with no one to share it with, so it's lovely to see events like this so we can all feel a bit less lonely and share life experiences together in any way we can.


----------



## Melissanoelle

Leela said:


> This is such a nice idea and I hope it goes really well!
> 
> *In game name:* Iustitia
> 
> *Island name: *Tramontino
> 
> *Do you need to order...
> Cap: *yes*
> Gown: *yes*
> Color:* blue
> 
> *I am graduating from... *university
> 
> *Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020?* yes
> 
> *Snippet about you...* I'm about to complete a BA in social research (degree name might give away the university!) with Italian. I submit my dissertation (final project) at the end of May and celebrate my 21st birthday near the beginning of June, so this will be a nice addition to a week or so of self isolation celebration. The end of my time at university feels underwhelming when I'm in lockdown with no one to share it with, so it's lovely to see events like this so we can all feel a bit less lonely and share life experiences together in any way we can.


Congrats!  I’m glad I can at least be a little bit of a light during isolation. I’m so proud of you graduating! I’ve added you to the list. I don’t think I have blue in stock right now, but if you DM me - I will get back to you as soon as I can do you can pick up the cap and gown.


----------



## ViolinShapedObject

*In game name: Alan

Island name: Seigaiha

Do you need to order.... (yes or no)
Cap: Yes
Gown: Yes
Color: Blue

I am graduating from...Zoom university
(High school, college, trade school, etc.. just don’t give what exact school! Be smart people!) 

Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020? (Yes or no) Yes!
*
I would love to donate gifts too – just message me


----------



## meatballsaregood

*In game name: *kofukune*
 Island name: *kofuville*
- 
Do you need to order.... (yes or no)
Cap: *yes*
Gown: *yes*
Color: *Blue
*-
I am graduating from... *
High School ^U^


----------



## Melissanoelle

ViolinShapedObject said:


> *In game name: Alan
> 
> Island name: Seigaiha
> 
> Do you need to order.... (yes or no)
> Cap: Yes
> Gown: Yes
> Color: Blue
> 
> I am graduating from...Zoom university
> (High school, college, trade school, etc.. just don’t give what exact school! Be smart people!)
> 
> Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020? (Yes or no) Yes!
> *
> I would love to donate gifts too – just message me


Congrats on graduating!  I’ve added you to the list. DM me and I’ll get back to you about picking up your cap and gown. You really don’t need to donate anything because you’ll be taking home gifts ! Thank you for the offer 

	Post automatically merged: May 19, 2020



meatballsaregood said:


> *In game name: *kofukune*
> Island name: *kofuville*
> -
> Do you need to order.... (yes or no)
> Cap: *yes*
> Gown: *yes*
> Color: *Blue
> *-
> I am graduating from... *
> High School ^U^


Congrats  do you plan on attending the graduation on June 1st? DM me and I’ll let you know when you can pick up your cap and gown!

	Post automatically merged: May 19, 2020

Bump!


----------



## LuvDolphin

*In game name: *Siren
*
Island name: *Myst isle*

Do you need to order.... (yes)
Cap: *Yes*
Gown: *Yes*
Color: *Blue*

I am graduating from... *High School! *
(High school, college, trade school, etc.. just don’t give what exact school! Be smart people!)

Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020? *Yes <3*

Snippet about you... (age, major, future plan, what graduation means to you.., etc..)*
I'm 18! And I plan on going on to do animation for movies and games  

I would love to make scary games and plan out the creepy stories


----------



## Melissanoelle

LuvDolphin said:


> *In game name: *Siren
> 
> *Island name: *Myst isle
> 
> *Do you need to order.... (yes)
> Cap: *Yes
> *Gown: *Yes
> *Color: *Blue
> 
> *I am graduating from... *High School!
> *(High school, college, trade school, etc.. just don’t give what exact school! Be smart people!)
> 
> Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020? *Yes <3
> 
> *Snippet about you... (age, major, future plan, what graduation means to you.., etc..)*
> I'm 18! And I plan on going on to do animation for movies and games
> 
> I would love to make scary games and plan out the creepy stories


Congratulations   I love your future plans  I’ve added you to the list!  DM me and I’ll do my best to set up a time for you to pick up your blue cap and gown!

	Post automatically merged: May 19, 2020

Bump!


----------



## Opal

This is a really cool idea!

In game name: Opal
Island name: Eclipsia
Do you need to order.... (yes or no)
Cap: yes
Gown: yes
Color: Green
Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020? Yes 
I am graduating from university. I'm 20 and currently finishing my BSc in psychology. My last exam is on friday so playing animal crossing instead of revising rn is not a good idea but I can't stop procrastinating >.<


----------



## Melissanoelle

Opal said:


> This is a really cool idea!
> 
> In game name: Opal
> Island name: Eclipsia
> Do you need to order.... (yes or no)
> Cap: yes
> Gown: yes
> Color: Green
> Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020? Yes
> I am graduating from university. I'm 20 and currently finishing my BSc in psychology. My last exam is on friday so playing animal crossing instead of revising rn is not a good idea but I can't stop procrastinating >.<


Congrats on graduating  I have a BS in psych too! lol and honestly if I was in your position, I’d be doing the same thing l! I’ve added you to the list! DM me and I’ll let you know when you can pick up a green cap and gown!


----------



## Melissanoelle

Bump!


----------



## Melissanoelle

BUMP-


----------



## deadavocado

In game name: Jazzi

Island name: Kokiri

Do you need to order...
Cap: yes
Gown: yes
Color: yellow

I am graduating from... highscool

Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020? yes!!

Snippet about you... I plan on going to my local college for an art major


----------



## Jared:3

Congrats class of 2020, I graduate next year class of 2021 (high school) I hope you all have fun graduating this year seniors even though we are going through an awful pandemic!


----------



## kellyngg

*In game name:* Kelly

*Island name: *Big Gyal

*Do you need to order.... (yes or no)
Cap:* yes
*Gown*: yes
*Color:* red pleasee!! 

*I am graduating from...* University with a B.A.


*Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020? *Yes!

*Snippet about you... *21_, will be going to college for Paralegal Studies and hoping to pass the license exam in October 2021 :')_


----------



## Melissanoelle

deadavocado said:


> In game name: Jazzi
> 
> Island name: Kokiri
> 
> Do you need to order...
> Cap: yes
> Gown: yes
> Color: yellow
> 
> I am graduating from... highscool
> 
> Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020? yes!!
> 
> Snippet about you... I plan on going to my local college for an art major


Congrats   I’ve added you to the list! DM me and I’ll set up a time for you to pick up your yellow cap and gown!

	Post automatically merged: May 21, 2020



kellyngg said:


> *In game name:* Kelly
> 
> *Island name: *Big Gyal
> 
> *Do you need to order.... (yes or no)
> Cap:* yes
> *Gown*: yes
> *Color:* red pleasee!!
> 
> *I am graduating from...* University with a B.A.
> 
> 
> *Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020? *Yes!
> 
> *Snippet about you... *21_, will be going to college for Paralegal Studies and hoping to pass the license exam in October 2021 :')_


Congratulations good luck on passing that exam  I’ve added you to the list- DM me and I’ll set up a time for you to pick up your red cap and gown!


----------



## voltairenism

Hello ~ This is so pretty!! My grad seems farther and farther but I would like to donate some presents, probaly like 5 celeste stuff?? Not a lot but I just want to contribute ^-^


----------



## Melissanoelle

voltairenism said:


> Hello ~ This is so pretty!! My grad seems farther and farther but I would like to donate some presents, probaly like 5 celeste stuff?? Not a lot but I just want to contribute ^-^


Thank you so much  but I already have 200 presents and no more space to put anymore! I appreciate the thought!


----------



## voltairenism

Melissanoelle said:


> Thank you so much ☺ but I already have 200 presents and no more space to put anymore! I appreciate the thought!


oh I see! I thought it was missing still bc of op!! np ~


----------



## sleepydreepy

I'm not a graduate, but this is such a cool and sweet idea! good luck to OP on hosting <333

and good luck to all the graduates!!


----------



## Melissanoelle

BUMP


----------



## Melissanoelle

BUMPP


----------



## fiji19

*In game name:* Anahit <3

*Island name:* Venus Cove 

*Do you need to order.... (yes or no)*
Cap: yes
Gown: no
Color: Blue

*I am graduating from...* High school
_(High school, college, trade school, etc.. just don’t give what exact school! Be smart people!) _

*Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020? *Yes! it sounds so fun 

*Snippet about you...* My high school experience really sucked but I started getting involved in the campus stuff my junior year and joined student council my senior year. It was really great and I’m really sad it ended early. But now I’m about to turn 18 and go to a university to become a history teacher


----------



## Melissanoelle

fiji19 said:


> *In game name:* Anahit <3
> 
> *Island name:* Venus Cove
> 
> *Do you need to order.... (yes or no)*
> Cap: yes
> Gown: no
> Color: Blue
> 
> *I am graduating from...* High school
> _(High school, college, trade school, etc.. just don’t give what exact school! Be smart people!) _
> 
> *Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020? *Yes! it sounds so fun
> 
> *Snippet about you...* My high school experience really sucked but I started getting involved in the campus stuff my junior year and joined student council my senior year. It was really great and I’m really sad it ended early. But now I’m about to turn 18 and go to a university to become a history teacher


Congrats  University will be awesome  and we could always use more teachers! I’ve added you to the list! DM me and I’ll set up a time to pick up your blue cap!


----------



## Melissanoelle

BUMP


----------



## GoldReq99

Hi! I’m doing this for my little brother and for me... if this is possible 
In game name: GoldReq

Island name: Cray

Do you need to order.... (yes or no)
Cap: yes (2)
Gown: yes 
Color: red

I am graduating from... my brother is graduating 6th grade, going to 7th and I am graduating from college on a Bachelor on tourism


----------



## Melissanoelle

GoldReq99 said:


> Hi! I’m doing this for my little brother and for me... if this is possible
> In game name: GoldReq
> 
> Island name: Cray
> 
> Do you need to order.... (yes or no)
> Cap: yes (2)
> Gown: yes
> Color: red
> 
> I am graduating from... my brother is graduating 6th grade, going to 7th and I am graduating from college on a Bachelor on tourism


Congrats to the both of you!! That’s really sweet of you and it’s perfectly fine! Do you plan on coming to pick up stuff for both of you or are you both coming individually? I just want to know a head of time so I can make a note of it  DM me and I’ll do my best to set up a time for you to pick up the caps and gowns!!


----------



## Grace_canyonmoon

*In game name: Gracie

Island name: CanyonMoon

Do you need to order.... (yes or no)
Cap:Yes
Gown:No
Color: red

I am graduating from... College

Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020? YES

Snippet about you... (age, major, future plan, what graduation means to you.., etc..)
My major is Film and Video*


----------



## Melissanoelle

Grace_canyonmoon said:


> *In game name: Gracie
> 
> Island name: CanyonMoon
> 
> Do you need to order.... (yes or no)
> Cap:Yes
> Gown:No
> Color: red
> 
> I am graduating from... College
> 
> Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020? YES
> 
> Snippet about you... (age, major, future plan, what graduation means to you.., etc..)
> My major is Film and Video*


Congratulations  I’ve added you to the list! DM me and I’ll try to set up a time for you to pick up your red cap!


----------



## Last_bus_home

In game name: Tilly

Island name: Muffle

Do you need to order.... (yes or no)
Cap: yes
Gown:yes
Color:yellow

I am graduating from... Technically I’m not graduating, I’m passing my second year of University. So, feel free to exclude me, but since my course is all online, I have never had classmates and I really didn’t think I’d get through this year, it feels like an achievement. I understand if I don’t qualify though.


Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020? Yes

Snippet about you... 27 years old, social psychology student (BscHons), didn’t expect to get through last year as I am a carer and have mental health problems, this year was really difficult too. There have been obstacles that I just couldn’t foresee when I decided to finally start my degree last academic year (such as becoming a full time carer) so it feels really overwhelming that I’ve actually made it through two years now (today is final day of year two) despite the uncertainty in my life.


----------



## Melissanoelle

Last_bus_home said:


> In game name: Tilly
> 
> Island name: Muffle
> 
> Do you need to order.... (yes or no)
> Cap: yes
> Gown:yes
> Color:yellow
> 
> I am graduating from... Technically I’m not graduating, I’m passing my second year of University. So, feel free to exclude me, but since my course is all online, I have never had classmates and I really didn’t think I’d get through this year, it feels like an achievement. I understand if I don’t qualify though.
> 
> 
> Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020? Yes
> 
> Snippet about you... 27 years old, social psychology student (BscHons), didn’t expect to get through last year as I am a carer and have mental health problems, this year was really difficult too. There have been obstacles that I just couldn’t foresee when I decided to finally start my degree last academic year (such as becoming a full time carer) so it feels really overwhelming that I’ve actually made it through two years now (today is final day of year two) despite the uncertainty in my life.


Congratulations   I can only imagine! Getting your degree is a huge accomplishment! It’s tough and it puts you through the ringer and pile everything else life throws at you and you have a huge pile of ! But you did it!! I’ve added you to the list! DM me and I’ll try to set up a time for you to stop in and pick up your yellow cap and gown!


----------



## Taj

In game name: Asian Jew (only a little regret about it but my irl friends gave me $20 to do it)

Island name: Cianwood

Do you need to order.... (yes or no) 
Cap: yes
Gown: yes
Color: blue!

I am graduating from... high school (at last)

Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020? (Yes or no) yes, definitely 

Snippet about you... Officially an adult in a week, and can’t wait to flex my non existent mathematic knowledge at university as a data scientist!


----------



## Melissanoelle

neester14 said:


> In game name: Asian Jew (only a little regret about it but my irl friends gave me $20 to do it)
> 
> Island name: Cianwood
> 
> Do you need to order.... (yes or no)
> Cap: yes
> Gown: yes
> Color: blue!
> 
> I am graduating from... high school (at last)
> 
> Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020? (Yes or no) yes, definitely
> 
> Snippet about you... Officially an adult in a week, and can’t wait to flex my non existent mathematic knowledge at university as a data scientist!


 CONGRATS! Lmao I think it’s a great name, just facts no bs lol  good luck in university!! I’ve added you to the list! Just DM me and I’ll set up a time for you to pick up your blue cap and gown.


----------



## Toryana

*In game name: Sara

Island name: Karazah

Do you need to order.... (yes or no)
Cap: no
Gown: no
Color: Red 

I am graduating from... High school
(High school, college, trade school, etc.. just don’t give what exact school! Be smart people!)

Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020? (Yes or no) YES 

Snippet about you... (age, major, future plan, what graduation means to you.., etc..)
I'm 18 and Im still lost so I don't really have a goal I'm aiming for yet! Hopefully I will by the end of May... Although I kiiinda want to study something related to medicine *


----------



## Melissanoelle

Toryana said:


> *In game name: Sara
> 
> Island name: Karazah
> 
> Do you need to order.... (yes or no)
> Cap: no
> Gown: no
> Color: Red ❤
> 
> I am graduating from... High school
> (High school, college, trade school, etc.. just don’t give what exact school! Be smart people!)
> 
> Do you plan on attending Graduation on June 1st, 2020? (Yes or no) YES ‼
> 
> Snippet about you... (age, major, future plan, what graduation means to you.., etc..)
> I'm 18 and Im still lost so I don't really have a goal I'm aiming for yet! Hopefully I will by the end of May... Although I kiiinda want to study something related to medicine *


Congrats on graduating  when I first went to university I came in as an English major and I had a lot of pressure put on me to be a teacher. Four years later I came out with a BS in Psychology. Plans change, and that’s okay! Take some classes and you’ll figure out what interests you most  ! I’ve added you to the list!


----------



## Melissanoelle

This is another reminder that the event is today and is going on now! Please come  I know my efforts haven’t been a total waste with the five wonderful people who have responded to come, but it sucks having planned this event and having only 5/40 people show up.


----------



## Prophecy82

Bump :.


----------



## fiji19

Melissanoelle said:


> This is another reminder that the event is today and is going on now! Please come  I know my efforts haven’t been a total waste with the five wonderful people who have responded to come, but it sucks having planned this event and having only 5/40 people show up.


I’m really sorry I didn’t come I totally forgot and I didn’t get an email ):


----------

